# Painted Interior (Pics)



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Let me know what you guys think... Please point out anything you notice that i should have done different.

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=89Sentra&album_id=154461

(note: pics lost quality when i shrunk them down  )


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

pretty nice. i've never seen an 89 sentra with painted panels.


----------



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

That is kinda cool for a interior mod. It sure makes it unique.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

now i think you should get rid of that tractor trailer style shift boot, and get a nicer one, maybe something like black with red threading, or black and red panels


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *now i think you should get rid of that tractor trailer style shift boot, and get a nicer one, maybe something like black with red threading, or black and red panels *


yea definitly.. I agree,,,

Thanks to everyone else


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah thats sick, if you dont mind me askin, how did you paint that? Did you use engine paint or something?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Well i followed someones instructions under sethwas's HOW TO PAINT Interior

I bough sandable primer (grey) and then a laquor based bright red spray paint and a laquor metal flake clear coat..

I started by taking all pieces out and cleaning them with rubbing alchohol. 
Then i lightly sanded them with about 300 grit paper.. Wipe off all sand paper dust with dry rag..

Next is the primer.. I used 3 coats and lightly sanded it with around 450 grit paper... wiped down again.

Then the rest was just strait painting. 3 coats of red and 3-4 coats of clear.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
Must've taken a few cans.

Seth


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmm, let us know what happens with it. I want to paint my interior as well but im nervous about the paint peeling and chipping. Any solutions?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

mines been painted for about 3 or 4 months now and i havent had a bit of either.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

IMO, you shouldn't have painted the vents on top of the dash....reflections may be distracting at time.....just a thought. Otherwise, I say good work.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

looks good man. im ready to go all out with the interior painting. either white or navy blue. about the shift boot, im getting a new ractive c/f look one. you can have my black suede w/ red threading one for $5 plus shipping. its not the greatest but its better thatn the acordian.
i actually have a story behind this that i may as well tell
damn rice shop sold it to me for $50 before i knew anything about anything. its APC damnit!!! saw the same one at schucks for $20 i got ripped off on that one. needless to say thats the last time i bought anything from them.


ps. pm me about your rapping. we could do a colab if you have the right program ----(seperate track recording) your styles pretty tight. i'll try and get some of my samples up


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

andre said:


> *IMO, you shouldn't have painted the vents on top of the dash....reflections may be distracting at time.....just a thought. Otherwise, I say good work.  *


Yeah there a PITA.. I didnt think of that


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SWEET... nice job on them


----------

